# Just incredible



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have a CNC, and even if I did, I don't have the talent. Maybe this is run of the mill for you CNC'ers but I just found this mind blowing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUbTFG2jz0&feature=push-fr&attr_tag=SdOtYZIXmwbd1jpF:6 

It's almost made me lose my interest in making cutting boards. Mine are so primitive in comparison.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> I don't have a CNC, and even if I did, I don't have the talent. Maybe this is run of the mill for you CNC'ers but I just found this mind blowing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUbTFG2jz0&feature=push-fr&attr_tag=SdOtYZIXmwbd1jpF:6
> 
> It's almost made me lose my interest in making cutting boards. Mine are so primitive in comparison.


That's a beautiful piece of work. I've used that technique though nothing even remotely close to that size/complexity. The biggest drawback to me shows up at about 8:20 where he cleans up the inlay piece. It takes a lot of very careful and detailed work because even one errant chip that gets wedged between the two halves of the inlay creates a gap that shows. The guy is a real craftsman even if he is using a CNC machine.

On the negative side, the video really dragged it out. Could be about 1/4 the length and still tell a pretty rich story.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, yes. Incredible? I would say no, when compared to this. Early 20th century, done waaay before there were CNC machines.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful work however I bet it never gets used as a cutting board!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very beautiful work, precise, clean - I like these! Good video, too. Could have been a little shorter but I can fast forward through it easily enough by hovering over the timeline and seeing the thumbnail view.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, I can see the knife edge drawing over that board. Not gonna happen, at least not in my house......


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very cool and detailed. I would never use this as a cutting board though!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've been watching his videos for a while. My favorite is the smoking aces board.

It really does take skill and intimate knowledge of his machine to do what he does.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

OCEdesigns said:


> Very cool and detailed. I would never use this as a cutting board though!



I would, I'd just make another one and another one.... 



So Barry since you still have some interest left, whatcha gonna look into making?


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ronnie, I've been working on a jewelry box for my great niece. I made two of these boxes about 5 years ago. In that time I've forgotten all of the mistakes I made the first time and my notes on those are sparse. Soooo, I've been making most of the same mistakes again and have added to my already healthy scrap pile. I'll post pics when I'm done. 

I posted pics of some of the last boards I made. For two of them I used old growth original Mahogany that was given to me. I've included them in this post. The first pic was for one of my daughters when they redid their kitchen. When I'm finished with my current project, my wife has a couple of other things for me to do on the "honey do" list then I want to try some 3D appearance boards. Something a bit more challenging but within my skill, so to speak, set. 

I would like to apologize to everyone for that video. I should have given you a starting point since making the base board is pretty much standard and could have been skipped until the CNC part.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Barry747 said:


> I should have given you a starting point since making the base board is pretty much standard and could have been skipped until the CNC part.


The CNC part? In my world that is Coffee 'N Cookies.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone for that video. I should have given you a starting point since making the base board is pretty much standard and could have been skipped until the CNC part.


No need for an apology. We're all adults here and it is a beautiful cutting board. A "skip to xx:yy" would have been nice but not necessary.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ditto - no need for an apology! I subscribed to his channel so thanks for sharing this.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> Maybe this is run of the mill for you CNC'ers but I just found this mind blowing.


Really high quality CNC work requires just as much if not more skill than "normal" woodworking.

95% or more of the CNC stuff you see is just "cnc clip art", which leads a lot of people to think that CNC is as easy as pushing a button. But creating really good, unique, high quality work is not easy.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about, Gerry. Almost every day I take boards, set them on the CNC, push the button to start, and then come back an hour later to find a finished piece in a box with a label for its destination followed by a payment from Etsy direct deposited into our bank account. Couldn't be easier... :wink:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's the easy part David. It's that darn file making %^&*(*$ before being able to hit go that's the hard part!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

ger21 said:


> Really high quality CNC work requires just as much if not more skill than "normal" woodworking.


Different skill set tho. I'll just stick with "normal" woodworking, more fun.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

John, totally agree. 

The artistic vision to create these amazing patterns is a wonder to me. 

I have some technical skills at making patterns but I am unable to create stuff like they do. Hope some day I can.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

JOAT said:


> Different skill set tho. I'll just stick with "normal" woodworking, more fun.



Not a different skill set, but an additional skillset. You still need to have good woodworking skills and knowledge. The CNC doesn't replace that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Different skill set tho. I'll just stick with "normal" woodworking, more fun.


What you consider 'normal' now, Theo, would've been the equivalent of a CNC 150 years ago, maybe even 100 years ago. 

Like Gerry said, it's an additional skillset and doesn't replace the other tools in my shop. Rather, it augments what I do and increases my capabilities and what I can offer.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I guess you could call it an additional skill set. One I don't have, and don't want to have. I'm what you could call old-fashioned when it comes to woodworking. I enjoy doing things that way - well, some things anyway, in fact a lot of things. Got a touch of PTSD, or so they tell me. But woodworking my way relaxes me, and I constantly try new things, some work, some don't, but that and meditation keep me enjoying woodworking. I don't have a thing against you guys using CNC machines, just against me using one. Now if I can just get back in the shop and do some stuff again. Did get a lymph pump a bit back so no more resting my leg 6 hours a day, only an hour at a time with the lymph pump, and two hours in between. So things are looking up to get out there some time this summer. Hope so, got a lot of new things to make, and a whole lot of redesigning most of my old stuff. I really shouldn't be kept in the house so much, when I am I think, and when I think I come up with more projects.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting how this thread has evolved. From an admiration of work done by someone with skill and imagination using a modern day tool to do some incredible work to something far less. While yes, there are a few of us that don't have CNC machines it may be because of several reasons. Could be we don't have the knowledge it takes to learn how to use this machine or want to spend the time to learn. Or, as in my case, the cost may be hard to justify for what I do which has no retail outlet. Trust me, if these machines were at the cost level of say a band saw or maybe table saw you may very well find more in shops like mine just because of what they can do. 

Kind of makes me wonder about the 1st table saw or planner. Heck I don't need one of those new fangled thingys. The good old hand saws and hand planes do just fine. Which indeed they do and is indeed a skill set to use and maintain properly. And the car vs horse, radio and television vs newspaper. The list goes on and each advancement offered something new and different. Our advanced electronics opened windows we could of only dreamt of before like a window to the heavens and space travel. Computers and microelectronics, keys to the future. These are the changes that give us leaps and bounds in knowledge and capabilities. But hey, I was happy in the cave but that fire thing was nice.....

Just saying you don't have to embrace new technology but very likely you enjoy the fruits from it. Stop and think about how much of what you buy and use these days that was made using a CNC machine which in turn made it faster and more likely less expensively. You could accept that it is a step forward and has many rewards for those who choose that route.....r, skill set. See how I did that route.r It may not be your cup of tea but that doesn't change the fact that has merit and a place. And having multiple skill sets is never a bad thing in my opinion.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Steve, I think you're pretty much right on. For those of us in woodworking for the fun of it, new tools or machines are a combination of a cost/benefit analysis and "hey look, a new toy!" For a commercial shop it's the cost/benefit thing. For me, there's another consideration and that's the darn arthritis I have in my hands. So, although using a hand plane to flatten a panel or joint an edge might be rewarding, I use my jointer and thickness planner. Of course, that could be considered a cost/benefit. The benefit being the satisfaction of planning the board, the cost being an ice bath for my hands. I’ve chosen the machines.

I put up the original post because I thought the resulting cutting board was really a work of art produced by a very talented woodworker/artist, using new technology, in a very short time. I’m sure that there are more talented people out there that would watch that video and say, yeah, it’s an ok piece. My wife and I sometimes watch Antiques Roadshow (we were on it 10 years ago but no great finds for us). I’ve seen centuries old Japanese furniture that would put that cutting board to shame. However, how many months or years did it take for those ancient artists to create their pieces? 

Ultimately, it’s what each of us enjoy in terms of what we do and how we do it. To each their own.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I tend to look at the end result first and only when I am impressed do I ask about the journey to that end result. A beautiful piece that does or does not include certain tools or steps is not lessened in my eyes because they didn't do it the way I would have, assuming I even could. Nope, if it's beautiful then it's beautiful - period.

Those cutting boards are beautiful and there's a lot of skill involved to design and make them. I'm glad his videos show the process, too.

David


----------

